# تعلم برنامج autocad civil 3d



## ASHIK (27 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم
 اخواني الكرام يوجد داخل البرنامج كتاب تعليمي تفصيلي مع الرسومات المطلوبة للتمارين
كتاب civil_tutorials.pdf
موجود في المجلد
C:\Program Files\AutoCAD Civil 3D 2010\Help
والتمارين مموجودة في المجلد
C:\Program Files\AutoCAD Civil 3D 2010\Help\Civil Tutorials\Drawings
الكتاب قيم والمجلد غني بالمعلومات والرسومات شاملة بالتفاصيل

كما يوجد كتاب آخر مهم civil_users_guide.pdf
موجود في المجلد
C:\Program Files\AutoCAD Civil 3D 2010\Help
اضافة الى مجموعة قيمة من الكتب في هذا المجلد بعدة صيغ PDF HELP

ارجو ان تستفيدوا من الكتب
لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء*


----------



## haiderhassan (27 مايو 2010)

ممنونننننننننننننننن اخي العزيز


----------



## haiderhassan (27 مايو 2010)

الموضوع جميل جدا جدا


----------



## haiderhassan (27 مايو 2010)

ارجو ان تفيدنا بالمزيد


----------



## haiderhassan (27 مايو 2010)

الى مزيد من التالق


----------



## mostafammy (27 مايو 2010)

الملفات التعليميه الموجوده فى البرنامج باللغه الانجلبزيه ومعظمنا هنا لايتقنها


----------



## المهندس رحم (6 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد


----------



## civil devel (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوره جهودك


----------



## رجب سالم عبدالجواد (7 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوع جميل


----------



## منتصر عوض (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamed askar (25 سبتمبر 2010)

اكرمكم الرحمن


----------



## mohamed askar (25 سبتمبر 2010)

لو تتكرمون علينا ويكون الشرح بالعربي ربنا يزيدكم علما


----------



## mohamed askar (25 سبتمبر 2010)

استفادنا كتيير من علمكم جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي فؤاد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abotariq (2 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## surabdelghani (15 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## mohamed aerocity (27 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## noureldaim76 (2 يوليو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااً جزييييييييييييييييييييييييييلاً


----------



## aboalkatab (3 يوليو 2011)

الشكر الجزيل زاتمنى المزيد جزيت خيرا


----------



## tuzlu89 (18 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## wahbahabeeb (6 مارس 2013)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------

